# Have you started using protective gear after your crash?



## steevo (Nov 17, 2004)

I ride mostly cross country, but trails are very rocky, and i like to stop to play around on the rocks. A couple years ago I thought it would be a good idea to buy some knee and elbow protection. The elbow pads never felt comfortable, and my knees got chafed from the pads, so i quit using those after a while. If I had been using them on my last ride, i probably wouldn't have a broken tibia right now. So once i start riding again, it's knee protection for me at all times. I know that doesn't protect against a lot of injuries, but it would've definitely helped me out in my last crash, and seeing some posts about broken elbows means i'll be wearing thosepads too.

Anyone else started wearing protective gear as a result of having an injury? And, can anyone recommend good knee pads that won't wear a hole in my kneecap?


----------



## SDK^ (Nov 3, 2006)

I wear 661 Evo Knee and Elbow Pads on most rides and they have saved a few nasty hits.

After I broke my collar bone in May I will be upgrading to a full 661 pressure suit for my downhill runs.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i don't but the mrs does, she's had a couple of low speed crashes/falls - so now whenever were off the fireroad she wears her 661 EVO Lite XC Knee + Elbow pads


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Two weeks ago i had a nasty fall scrapping my left need and hurt the back of my right shoulder real bad. Still recovering and think i have about 2 weeks before i can even bend my knees.
Ordered both light and heavy sets of arm/elbow, chest and knee protectors. Might get shins later if i get into DH. Now i'm only riding hardtrails and asphalt. No matter what, i'm going to wear minimum protective gear at the least. Even on asphalt because thats how i slipped and had that nasty accident.
I now know how precious the skin is now =]
Lesson learnt the hard way....


----------



## dbikeco (Feb 7, 2004)

I wear knee pads after I broke my leg below the knee.


----------



## brianb (Apr 25, 2004)

*I think I will*

I'm sitting here waiting for my knee to heal, 40 staples holding the fleshy part together. I'm definately going to get some knee pads; the thought of even a soft grassy landing on my fresh scar tissue is not pleasant.
Like the op, I ride xc, fast, lotsa angular rocks, and lotsa climbing. So I need something comforable as well. 
Anyone use these lizard skins??
http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=127486&cat=4&brand=147


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm still in the injury phase after brutalizing my shin... you've probably seen the "gruesome leg wound" thread. I got 661 racelite shin guards that seem like they'll be ok... although I hadn't thought about chafing. It's f-ing hot in FL so these had a lot of ventilation which should be good. I'm considering elbow pads... I probably shouldn't wait until I wreck my arm to get them.


----------



## Griffin_NC (Jun 16, 2009)

*Armor*

Yep, I'm still nursing my radial head fracture some. I went out once without pads and ended up adding a few weeks to my heal time. I picked up a set of the Raceface FR leg/arm pads. They seem to work well so far. I would make sure if you look at them to get the '09 versions. They modified the strap placements and it seems to have helped alot with movement on them.


----------



## dbikeco (Feb 7, 2004)

brianb said:


> I'm sitting here waiting for my knee to heal, 40 staples holding the fleshy part together. I'm definately going to get some knee pads; the thought of even a soft grassy landing on my fresh scar tissue is not pleasant.
> Like the op, I ride xc, fast, lotsa angular rocks, and lotsa climbing. So I need something comforable as well.
> Anyone use these lizard skins??
> http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=127486&cat=4&brand=147


I use 661 evo lite xc knee pads!


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

I crashed and banged my knees hard twice in 2 months or so..... still in pain and right leg getting locked so I order some rockgardn Lazy shorty... had only 1 ride with them and now injured my back so I have no idea when I'm going to be able to ride again:madman: 
They were pretty light and confortable, not hot. Although I could feel some rubbing in my knees? maybe I have to move them around I don't know it was first time using something protective 
Riding with stuff is a PITA but staying out of the bike sucks


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

steevo said:


> Anyone else started wearing protective gear as a result of having an injury? And, can anyone recommend good knee pads that won't wear a hole in my kneecap?


That's like wearing a seatbelt after you already crashed. Just ride better next time.


----------



## steevo (Nov 17, 2004)

Garlock said:


> That's like wearing a seatbelt after you already crashed. Just ride better next time.


gee thanks *******. Are you going to go through every injury post and tell everyone the same thing?


----------



## RickC5 (Sep 23, 2004)

After 3 bad crashes in a month last summer, I started wearing pads at the recommendation of my doctor. 661 Kyle Strait knee pads and 661 chicken wing elbow pads. I sweat a bit, but they aren't uncomfortable when riding and cause no pain or other issues. Only 1 endo since I started wearing them, with no missing skin, just a bruise.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

661 Kyle Straight knee protection. The only problem is they slip down and I keep pulling them up but I'd call them so comfortable I don't even know they're there. Fox Comp elbow pads (about as minimalist you can go and still have some protection). These stay in place and I don't even know they're on.

As far as the sweat factor, I don't sweat as much as the next guy but a little sweat beats the crap out of a two month recovery time from banged/busted knees and elbows. And it just took an accumulation of injuries as an xc rider to finally say "I'm really tired of coming back from getting banged up". I went on a very gnarly ride a few weeks ago with 7 other stronger riders and nobody but me had knee/elbow protection. I couldn't believe it but there was no way I was going to ride that trail "nekkid".


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

I did get some for when we had some big epic rides but tended not to wear them for the more casual rides. That all changed.....

One day I had to pick up an injured rider. She had come off on a rocky section and managed to split her knee open from side to side. I got her patched up as best as possible while the ambulance crew came up in a 4x4. Gas and air and then down off the hill. She was so lucky she only hit her knee as did not have a helmet. Ever since then I have always had my 661 knee/shin guards on.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

I have hurt myself enough in other areas of my life and started with protective gear as soon as I got back into biking. Don't need to know if I will hurt myself cause I will and thats a fact its just a matter of when...


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I've always worn a helmet mountain biking. But I started using more protection when I ski after a bad head injury.


----------



## Annadelady (Aug 29, 2009)

I wear some great knee/shin guards: Fox Launch Pads. I've never gotten any bad leg injuries thanks to them (knocksonwood). However, I am currently recovering from the ever popular broken clavicle. It seems like there is no practical way to protect this fragile bone. Am I wrong?


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Last weekend at the Brown County Breakdown in Nashville, IN, I had a nasty slideout doing a right hand downhill turn on a damp trail with rocks. Probably 25-30mph when the bike went out from under me and I slid on my right knee. Thank God I have been wearing my knee guards(661 Evo ) no issues afterwards. I won't ride without at least knee, hand and head protection.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

I had my knee and elbow pads on when I broke my wrist and messed up my shoulder a few weeks ago. This was the third but hardest hit on my shoulder in a year. I will be getting some wrist guards and really want some lightweight shoulder protection but can't find anything. They make shirts with the D30 in the shoulders for equestrians, but I can't find such a thing for mtn bikers.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

After 4 days in the ICU with a bad concussion, compression fracture to c1, T3 and T4, 12 weeks wearing a cervical collar. I started to purchase some armor, 661 elbow pads, fox knee shin guards and 661shorty body armor. I already had a 661 FF helmet.
Ive had neuro surgeon and a neurologist tell me I am lucky to be alive. The best neck brace won't protect compression impacts.

Recently I fell 3 times first on a small ramp jump, second in a rock garden and last week slid off of a steep single track. the body armor really worked! It absorbed the side impacts and protected my while sliding on my back. the FF helmet is not good on climbs, but i can carry in in my back pack.
The FF helmet can really take a hit. the plastic one are all throw away after impact.

I wear less stuff during the summer but always amor up on down hills 
I will be getting better knee shin pads. I will also be getting a set of riding pants for protection from rocks and thorns.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

check out 661 subgear
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/661-subgear-2010.html


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm interested in that 661 Subgear, http://sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bik...&product=7a92d628-84f8-409e-a218-6c4a9e160e01
Any ideas on how it's intended to be used? Is it supposed to be worn under a jersey or under hard armor? Looks like the pads would get torn up at first contact with the ground. I mainly want it for the shoulder protection, so I'm thinking maybe the short sleeve version under a riding jersey. What do you think?


----------



## Mt. Tam Haze (Feb 23, 2009)

It doesn't seem to me like the padding in the shoulders is really that substantial on the subgear 661 from the photos. What do those of you who own it think about the shoulder protection? I've had two shoulder surgeries in the last 5 years due to tearing my labrum from dislocation, and am thinking it would be helpful to have shoulder protection.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

It looks like its to go under body armor, when its cool my 661 Pressure suit is fine and surprisingly comfortable (but bulky feeling) but on the real hot days I wear a layer of tight wicking material under it... much much cooler than without.

I have only worn the Pressure suit and it has soft insides so I dont see the need for the sub gear, maybe some models have less structure and comfort padding and are designed to work with the sub gear? would be nice to separate the external plastic to wash the fabric.

the Defender Lite and Defender look like you would need some under padding to wear
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=36c93d75-74cf-4f8b-97cf-fe800520c760



Econoline said:


> I'm interested in that 661 Subgear, http://sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bik...&product=7a92d628-84f8-409e-a218-6c4a9e160e01
> Any ideas on how it's intended to be used? Is it supposed to be worn under a jersey or under hard armor? Looks like the pads would get torn up at first contact with the ground. I mainly want it for the shoulder protection, so I'm thinking maybe the short sleeve version under a riding jersey. What do you think?


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Econoline said:


> I'm interested in that 661 Subgear, http://sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bik...&product=7a92d628-84f8-409e-a218-6c4a9e160e01
> Any ideas on how it's intended to be used? Is it supposed to be worn under a jersey or under hard armor? Looks like the pads would get torn up at first contact with the ground. I mainly want it for the shoulder protection, so I'm thinking maybe the short sleeve version under a riding jersey. What do you think?


I talked to Royal at 661 this week, very helpful guy BTW. According to him the Subgear stuff isn't meant for impact protection by itself. He described it as best for roost protection and as a pressure suit to hold the torso tight. Not meant to be stand-alone armor.

So for my shoulder protection I'm back to looking at 661 Assault or POC Sports Tee.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Nov 3, 2004)

Econoline said:


> I talked to Royal at 661 this week, very helpful guy BTW. According to him the Subgear stuff isn't meant for impact protection by itself. He described it as best for roost protection and as a pressure suit to hold the torso tight. Not meant to be stand-alone armor.
> 
> So for my shoulder protection I'm back to looking at 661 Assault or POC Sports Tee.


You might also want to consider the Rockgardn TrailStar. The 2010 version will be available in about a week. 2.5 pounds!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Nov 3, 2004)

*Rockgardn TrailStar/Leatt Compatibility*



Stripes said:


> While the Trailstar fits me fine, I still can't wear it without the Leatte.


I'm not sure what you're saying. The TrailStar is totally Leatt-compatible: the back of the Leatt slips underneath the TrailStar, the sternum section of the Leatt rests on the outside of the TrailStar, sitting on top of the TrailStar's sternum pad. The Leatt harness comes from around the back, and the buckle rests on the TrailStar chest plates.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

steevo said:


> Anyone else started wearing protective gear as a result of having an injury? And, can anyone recommend good knee pads that won't wear a hole in my kneecap?


Yes, well, sort of, not knee pads, after my second warning of an OTB that gave me 6 stitches on the chin, I have finally bought a full face.

Mostly ride XC-ish but can't resist the gnarly,chundery sections so it was only a matter of time. I will use it for rides that could get ugly. I have been fortunate for a long time riding, so I can't complain.

Much better than dental work which I think the trail gods were warning me about after my recent blood sacrifice. Plus I can make motorbikes noises now ..... braaaapppppp,, braaaapppp


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

anything out there to help protect shoulders from repeat separations? I had a 4th degree in 1998 and was repaired surgically and just the other day i had mild separation of my other shoulder, slight 1st degree.


----------

